
VS Code 1.23 released - rudedogg
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_23
======
tracker1
Cant wait for SSH and FTP File System Providers.

~~~
ronjouch
Try [https://github.com/libfuse/sshfs](https://github.com/libfuse/sshfs) in
the meantime.

